# Sheffield, UK



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

I thought I would start a thread on my home city Sheffield, I posted some on an earlier thread and it got a great reaction, I think it deserves its own.



hella good said:


> P1690478 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr
> 
> City Sun 1 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

P1030092 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

P1030101 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

P1030188 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

P1030187 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

P1030103 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

P1030193 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

P1030249 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

P1030257 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

P1030271 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

P1030293 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

P1030302 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

P1030322 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

P1030328 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

City Sun 5 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Endcliffe Park 1 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

P1690488 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

P1690537 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

P1030137 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

P1020151 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Vertical Perspective by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Winter Glow by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

P1690486 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

great architecture...very nice pics. :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good stuff.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

charming old architecture and the contemporary one are equally nice.


----------



## Piltup Man (May 21, 2010)

Great pics! I was born there. I can remember very little of it, but some of those places look familiar, especially those of the park with the stream. Where is it?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Sheffield


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Sheffield looking very pleasant in the early autumnal sunshine.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Piltup Man said:


> Great pics! I was born there. I can remember very little of it, but some of those places look familiar, especially those of the park with the stream. Where is it?


That is Endcliffe Park, an extremely relaxing and beautiful inner city park


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Botanical Gardens by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Tudor Square by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

The Soundhouse by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Information Commons by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Weston Park and Arts Tower by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Park Hill by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Winter Gardens by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

IQuarter by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Sheffield Skyline by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

O2 - Odeon Complex by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

North Bank by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Victoria Quays by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Frederick Mappin Building by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

The Goit by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Tudor Square by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Weston Park Museum by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Cornish Place by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Peace Gardens by saturns-stingray, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Keep posting. Sheffield looks to be a very pleasant and livable city. I've only ever visited once - and even then only briefly. But I know that many are very fond of it.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Crookes Valley Park by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

The Don by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Jessop West by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Millennium Galleries by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Leopold Square by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Sheffield Station by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Winter Gardens by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

The Hubs by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

The Fat Cat by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Nursery Street Park by saturns-stingray, on Flickr


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Loving the pics


----------



## kevito (Oct 28, 2010)

Definetly Sheffield looks pretty nice.
What is its population?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice looking city that isn't shown often on this forum. I really love that warehouse on the canal with red and beige bricks.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

kevito said:


> Definetly Sheffield looks pretty nice.
> What is its population?


The metropolitan population of Sheffield is 1,569,000 according to Wikipedia




Bristol Mike said:


> Nice looking city that isn't shown often on this forum. I really love that warehouse on the canal with red and beige bricks.


Thanks, yes its not very well represented and the media in the UK has a very old fashioned and biased view that it is a dirty and poor industrial city. They couldn't be more wrong.

That building you mentioned is Cornish Place and it is a Grade II* listed building, it was originally one of the largest cutlery works in the city. It was converted into residential and office space several years ago now. My office is actually around the other side of it in the west side

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornish_Place


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Firth Court by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Fargate by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Peace Gardens by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Jessop West by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Victoria Quays by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Vulcan House by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Butcher Works by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Electric Works by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Peace Gardens by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Weston Park by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Park Hill by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Sheaf Square by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

City Lofts by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Winter Gardens by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Ecclesall Road South by saturns-stingray, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Lady's Bridge by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Law Courts by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Netherthorpe Road by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Aislewood's Mill by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

UOS Student Union by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Leopold Square by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Botanical Gardens by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Thornbury Gatehouse by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Crucible Theatre by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Arts Tower by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Firth Court by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

North Bank by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Fargate by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Kelham Island Weir by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Electric Works by saturns-stingray, on Flickr


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice thread! Sheffield city centre is looking good. Of all the larger English cities it's probably the one I know the least, I've only visited on a couple of occasions and that was probably 15 years ago. Seems like there has been a lot of redevelopment since then...


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Excellent pics, really showcasing how great Sheffield is!


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Information Commons by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Electric Works by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

The Hubs by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Park Hill by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Crucible Theatre by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Norfolk Row by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Norfolk Street by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Victoria Hall by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Norfolk Street by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Chapel Walk by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Lloyds Bank by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Telegraph House by saturns-stingray, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Sheffield looks much better than I thought. And bigger. Great pics!


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Cathedral by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Cathedral by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Fargate - High Street by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Fargate by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Cathedral by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Fargate by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Fargate by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Fargate by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Fargate by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Fargate by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Fargate by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Fargate by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Leopold Square by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Leopold Square by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Leopold Square by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Leopold Square by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Steel City House by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Steel City House by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Steel City House by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Trippet Lane by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

West Street by saturns-stingray, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Devonshire Green by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

West Street Box by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Devonshire Green by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Devonshire Green by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Devonshire Green by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Devonshire Green by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Devonshire Green by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Division Street by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

West One by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

West One by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Former Somme Barracks by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Jessop West by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Jessop West by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Information Commons by saturns-stingray, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice pics from Sheffield. 

I read that a street of independent shops is threatened with demolition?


----------



## paulmat (Jun 16, 2006)

Not quite a whole street, but the two shops to the left of this photo, plus one. 


Division Street by saturns-stingray, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

openlyJane said:


> Nice pics from Sheffield.
> 
> I read that a street of independent shops is threatened with demolition?


Just 3 units, the building has structural problems, but will be rebuilt as a replica.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Jessop West by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Information Commons by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Information Commons by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Information Commons by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Arts Tower by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Firth Court by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Firth Court by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Firth Court by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Firth Court by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Weston Park Gateway by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Weston Park by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Weston Park by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Weston Park by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Weston Park by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Weston Park Museum by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Weston Park Museum by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Weston Park Museum by saturns-stingray, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great shots again! That Weston Park Museum area looks very pleasant!


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Yes, its extremely popular when the weather is nice


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

A few shots taken yesterday



Eldon House by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Jessops and Diamond by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Pinstone Street by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Pinstone Street by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

St. Paul's Tower by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Georgian Door by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Campo Lane by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Crucible and Lyceum by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Crucible and Lyceum by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Lyceum Theatre by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Crucible and Lyceum by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Crucible Theatre by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Lyceum Theatre by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Winter Gardens by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Winter Gardens by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Winter Gardens by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Millennium Square by saturns-stingray, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the Winter Gardens; wish we had something like that in Liverpool city centre.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

cool shots....the modern midrises have impressive designs.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very good update.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

The University of Sheffield Diamond Building is nearing external Completion, definitely a future landmark for the city.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

This city looks so green and beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

There seems to be a lot of exciting new architecture in Sheffield nowadays!


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

charming - with a nice mix of the old and modern architecture.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

A few from this week


Vulcan House - Steel by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Grain Warehouse by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Jessop West by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Magistrates' Court by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Nursery Street by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Jessop West by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

The Pinnacle - Broad Street by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

River Don by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Jessop West by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Magistrates' Court by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Commercial Street by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Information Commons by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Vulcan House by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Magistrates' Court by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Information Commons by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Park Hill by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Hancock and Lant by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Arts Tower by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Snig Hill by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Ponds Forge by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Brook Hill by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Hancock and Lant by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Law Courts by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Diamond by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

The Square, Tram Bridge, Park Hill by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

iQuarter by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

St. George's by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Mayfair Court by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

iQuarter by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Robert Hadfield Building by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

North Bank by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Portobello St. Qpark by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Portobello Point by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

iQuarter by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

North Bank by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Amy Johnson Building by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Lady's Bridge by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Portobello Point by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

North Bank by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

The Diamond by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

iQuarter by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Castle Market by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

The Diamond by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Magistrates' Court by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Grain Warehouse by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Jessop West by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Old Town Hall by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Grain Warehouse by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Information Commons by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Castle Market by saturns-stingray, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Sheffield, an all-round nice city.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

They are very nice and clear pics and a bright sky aswell - when was they taken?


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Well that latest set i posted were taken last week.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Interesting city. I like the contrast between the old and the new. Cool shots!


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

It was the first bit of good weather we've had this year, gone again now though haha


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Cavendish Building by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

West One by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

West Street by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Children's Hospital by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

The Rusty Box by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Devonshire Street by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Westhill Lane by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Weston Park Gates by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

West Street by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

West Street by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Weston Park Museum by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Devonshire towards West Street by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Bloo 88 by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Arts Tower and Weston Park by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Devonshire Street by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

West Street by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Arts Tower and Weston Park by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Devonshire Street by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

St. Paul's Place by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Firth Court by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Devonshire Street by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Glossop Road by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Cavendish Building by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

West One by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

UOS Student's Union by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

Cavendish Building by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

The Doctor's Orders by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

West One by saturns-stingray, on Flickr

West Street by saturns-stingray, on Flickr


----------



## paulmat (Jun 16, 2006)

Cheers for keeping this thread updated Kyle. Great photos.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Aislewood's Mill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Quays by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Coroner's Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Quays by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Royal Victoria Buildings by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Quays by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

iQuarter by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Straddle Warehouse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Royal Victoria Buildings by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Quays by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Royal Victoria Buildings by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Quays by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

North Bank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lady's Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Quays by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Royal Victoria Buildings by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Quays by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lady's Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Quays by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Quays by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Merchant's Warehouse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Merchant's Warehouse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Quays by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Merchant's Warehouse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Quays by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Straddle Warehouse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Quays by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sheaf Quay by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Royal Victoria Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

North Bank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

North Bank & Castle Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stanley House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nursery Street Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kelham Island by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Fat Cat by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Milestone by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Fat Cat by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nursery Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic! Of course I'm aware that Sheffield was/is a steel manufacturing city, but was totally unaware of the presence of the quays. What was manufactured in all of those mill buildings?


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

You are right, Sheffield was a massively industrial city, the first photo, Aislewood's Mill was in fact a flour mill. Its now listed and was refurbished years ago into a business centre.

The Quays is a lovely area. The buildings there were all primarily warehouses for loading/unloading and storing produce. The straddle warehouse is elevated over the water, long boats would be anchored beneath and grain would be dropped into them from above.

The whole area ceased its business in 1970 and became derelict, it underwent restoration in the early 1990s and is now primarily business and leisure area.


Also, interesting to note, the images labelled Lady's Bridge: the stone parts of the bridge were built in 1485, its incredibly old. The iron sections were added in 1909 to widen the road


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Carmel House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Paradise Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pam Liversage Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

V1 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Carmel House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Rockingham House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Paradise Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hampton Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Paul's Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Campo Lane by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

V2 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

CityGate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Campo Lane by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Contemplation by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

London Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lloyd's Bar by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Paradise Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Velocity Village by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

London Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Paradise Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Velocity Village by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

London Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Paradise Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Velocity Village by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

London Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Paradise Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Velocity Village by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cemetery Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Paradise Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Velocity Village by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

London Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Paradise Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Velocity Village by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Mary's Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Three Tuns by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Velocity Village by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fitzwilliam Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Devonshire Green by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pennine Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

V1 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Devonshire Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hawley Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Devonshire Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mayfair Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Rockingham House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very interesting. Love those hills....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

The photos and city looks very good! Sheffield seems like a city that has changed from industrial to post-industrial with all these redevelopment, just like Malmö where I live.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Indeed it has yes, I would like to visit Malmö one day


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

those heritage buildings are neat and well maintained....
the modern mid rises, likewise, are nicely designed.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Some images from the last few months

(Big post, sorry)



Leopold Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peace Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Tamper Coffee by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Division St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Rockingham St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Telephone House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sheffield from South Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Howard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

South Street Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Digital Campus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Rockingham Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mappin Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Springfield School by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Barker's Pool by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Castle Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hallam Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Digital Campus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sellers Wheel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Butcher Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Arundel Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West One by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Huttons Buildings by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Red Lion by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Vulcan House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lloyd's Bar by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Royal Victoria Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mappin Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peace Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

South Street Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Devonshire St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Tamper Coffee by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Howard Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Paul's Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Marie's Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Upper Don Walk by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Carmel House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Digital Campus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steam Yard by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

One North Bank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sellers Wheel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hallam Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Huttons Buildings by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mappin Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sheffield from South Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Leopold Towards West St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Castle Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Springfield School by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

South Street Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Tudor Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fargate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West One by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Yard Sale by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

North Bank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sheaf Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Butcher Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Huttons Buildings by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Park Hill & Ponds Forge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nursery/Blonk St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hallam Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mappin Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Arundel Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Leopold Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Division St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Leopold Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Digital Campus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Leopold Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

South Street Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Devonshire St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Tamper Coffee by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sheffield from South Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nursery St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bloo 88 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice pics! In certain respects Sheffield reminds me of Newcastle; especially the Ouseburn Valley area of Newcastle.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Just googled it, it does resemble it a little. Especially the more post-industrial areas


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

hella good said:


> Just googled it, it does resemble it a little. Especially the more post-industrial areas


Yes, it does. It is the hilly aspect; the post-industrial aspect; waterways - and just something indefinable. I love Newcastle by the way. :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

There seems to be a lively street art scene in Sheffield, must visit it someday!


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

El_Greco said:


> There seems to be a lively street art scene in Sheffield, must visit it someday!



There certainly is, in fact I have been holding off posting a lot of it so I can do it all in one go... I think Ill do it now




Backfields by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kid Acne Street Art by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Street Art by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Rocket 01 Street Art by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Street Art by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Yard Sale by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Rocket 01 Street Art by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kid Acne Street Art by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Plegm Street Art by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Street Art by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Street Art by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sky Creatures by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Matilda Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Division St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Street Art by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Street Art by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Street Art by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Heart Inspection by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Street Art by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Matilda Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Faunagraphic Street Art by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Street Art by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Street Art by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Matilda Tavern by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sea Creatures by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Street Art by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kid Acne Street Art by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Westhill Lane by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Angry Baby by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Plegm Street Art by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Matilda Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Def by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Faunagraphic Street Art by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Street Art by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brain Child by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

White Hair by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Believe You Me by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Archipelago Works 1 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Archipelago Works 2 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Avec by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Rutland by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Very good stuff! kay:


----------



## BEE2 (May 7, 2013)

Beautiful architecture : a perfect blend of modern and classical.


----------



## paulmat (Jun 16, 2006)

Cheers for the street-art photo's Kyle.

I've always loved Phlegm's stuff, but some of the Rocket 01 stuff is really good too.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Yeah, we do have some excellent artists


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

UoS Student's Union by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hallam Charles St. Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Collegiate Crescent by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Park Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Leavygreave Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Broomspring Lane by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

George Woofindin Almshouses by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Green Lane by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Silversmith's by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Collegiate Crescent by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Green Lane by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ecclesall Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Glossop Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Park Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Aislewood's Mill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sharrow Vale Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax, Surrey St. Detail by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nursery St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Collegiate Crescent by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New Testament Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Vulcan House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Glossop Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fargate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New Testament Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Collegiate Crescent by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Street Food Chef by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ecclesall Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ecclesall Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Aislewood's Mill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Collegiate Crescent by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Harley by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Andrew's Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Andrew's Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nursery St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New Testament Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Collegiate Crescent by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sharrow Vale Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cemetery Chapel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hunters Bar Junior School by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Coroner's Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Park Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Collegiate Crescent by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Millsands by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fargate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sharrow Vale Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Aislewood's Mill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Broomspring Lane & Hallamshire Hospital by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Devonshire Point by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Rocket 01 Artwork by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Collegiate Crescent by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fitzwilliam St. Collab by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hickmott Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Park Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Halifax, Surrey St. Detail by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Coode House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Moorfoot by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hallam Charles St. Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fargate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sharrow Vale Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Collegiate Crescent by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nursery St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures. Very livable city.


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

One of the best threads on here and one of the most under-rated cities...ever :cheers:


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks  And I agree, Highly underrated


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

Always had a soft spot for Sheffield, this thread captures the place well. Great updates Hella kay:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A lot of very good pics.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! awesome street art. and what a great way of enlivening and making the city quite interesting.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Ladybower Reservoir by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Winter Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Upper Allen Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fargate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Paul's Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Surrey Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Collegiate Crescent by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stanage Edge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Botanical Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Salvation Army Citadel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Collegiate Crescent by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Curzon by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Collegiate Crescent by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Curzon by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Collegiate Crescent by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Barclays Bank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Collegiate Crescent by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Winter Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fargate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Curzon by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stanage Edge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Collegiate Crescent by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutler's Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Channing Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ladybower Reservoir by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Tudor Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Barker's Pool by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Botanical Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Henderson's by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Moore St. Substation by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Endcliffe Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Winter Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

South Street Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Electric Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

North Bank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Wicker by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Channing Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Surrey Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wicker Arches by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Shalesmoor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Magistrates Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fargate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Collegiate Crescent by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Howard Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Canada House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stanage Edge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutler's Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jessop West by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Odeon by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Vincent's Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West One by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Botanical Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Upper Allen Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

East Parade by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Devonshire Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Moorfoot by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Arts Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Devonshire Green by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ecclesall Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutler's Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Collegiate Crescent by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ladybower Reservoir by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Magistrates Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ladybower Reservoir by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Channing Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A beautifully situated city.....


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Fargate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Curzon by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fargate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Leopold Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fargate/High Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Church Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Leopold Chambers by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fargate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steel City House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lloyd's Bank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Oisoi - Oriental Food Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fargate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Leopold Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fargate/High Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Oisoi - Oriental Food Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Leopold Chambers by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fargate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fargate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steel City House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Oisoi - Oriental Food Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Leopold Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Oisoi - Oriental Food Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Church Street/High Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

openlyJane said:


> A beautifully situated city.....



It is indeed, sitting on the edge of the Peak District


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Cool angles. Must visit it!


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Please do, It's not the dirty northern industrial city people think it is.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

I think I wouldn't mind if it was. I always found 50s photos of northern cities with their grim terraces and moorland hills looming in the background...poetically beautiful.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

it's a wow, very clear photos, impressive architecture and the street art is just awesome.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Sheffiekd is really beautiful and your photos are great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely cathedral.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

openlyJane said:


> Lovely cathedral.


Thank you, it is isnt it  We actually have two, they are modest as cathedrals go but still great buildings



Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Norfolk Row by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hhung (Sep 26, 2015)

Many architecture is old and attractive! Really nice!


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Sheaf Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mappin Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sheaf Square & Howard Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Devonshire Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

OneNineTwo Shoreham Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Anglo Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Devonshire Green by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jessops Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

University Technical College by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

OneNineTwo Shoreham Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Devonshire Green by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hawley Street Terraces by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Trigon by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

OneNineTwo Shoreham Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Devonshire Green by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Rockingham Street Qpark by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jessops Building & The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

John Watts Buildings by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mappin Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Telephone House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Croft Buildings by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Grapes by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

OneNineTwo Shoreham Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Devonshire Green by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

National Emergency Services Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pennine Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jessops Building & The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Redvers House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

OneNineTwo Shoreham Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Devonshire Green by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sinclairs by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

University Technical College by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Rockingham Street Qpark by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

OneNineTwo Shoreham Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Anglo Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

National Emergency Services Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mayfair Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Devonshire Green by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Matthew's by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Portobello Point by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

OneNineTwo Shoreham Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Devonshire Green by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hawley Street Terraces by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Street Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hampton by Hilton Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Frog and Parrot by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

OneNineTwo Shoreham Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

John Watts Buildings by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Portobello Point by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Devonshire Green by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. George's by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

University Technical College by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

OneNineTwo Shoreham Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Street Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cornish Place/Ball Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Shakespeare by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Street Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mappin Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West One by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pennine Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Division Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jessops Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

OneNineTwo Shoreham Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mappin Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Trippet Lane by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Devonshire Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Division Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jessops Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

OneNineTwo Shoreham Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Division Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lots of the images are not appearing for me......Is there an issue?


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Not that I know of, I know my broadband is pitifully slow today but doubt that has an effect. They may just be taking a while to load...


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! nice mix of architectural designs but as a whole, the city is neat.
I like those red-bricked oldies.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

openlyJane said:


> Lots of the images are not appearing for me......Is there an issue?


Is it still happening now?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

hella good said:


> Is it still happening now?


No, all there now. 

Lots of dignified red brick, with some modern twists. Was that the peace garden in one of your shots?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very good, very nice updates from Sheffield


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

great pictures, it's rare to see a city with such a stylish combination of old & new architecture


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

openlyJane said:


> Lots of dignified red brick, with some modern twists. Was that the peace garden in one of your shots?


Not in that last set, That was the Devonshire Green


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Hardcore Terrorist said:


> great pictures, it's rare to see a city with such a stylish combination of old & new architecture


Thank You, Yes I love its variety of Architecture!


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

The Crucible by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

3 St. Paul's by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Trinity United Reformed Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Winter Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ecclesall Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pinstone Chambers by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Tudor Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Telephone House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sharrow Vale Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sheffield Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Winter Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Millennium Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pinstone Chambers by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kelham Island Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sharrow Vale Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Moor Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sheffield Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Trinity United Reformed Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kelham Island Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Pointing Dog by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sheffield Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kelham Island Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sharrow Vale Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Trinity United Reformed Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Moor Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Millennium Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Winter Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kelham Island Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sheffield Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Lyceum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hickmott Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Moor Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sharrow Vale Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Surrey Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ship Inn by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Trinity United Reformed Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sheffield Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Porter Cottage by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mercure Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Ive been meaning to get more night shots recently but haven't had the chance yet


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Great to see an update to this thread!


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice pics.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

3 St. Paul's Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market #5 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sheffield UTC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Matilda St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Little Kelham by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market #10 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Edward St. Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sylvester St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sheffield Institute of Art by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market #5 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. George's by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Three Tuns by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Advanced Manufacturing Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Beet St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sheffield Institute of Art by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Moore St. Substation by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Trippet Lane by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market #8 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Mary's Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cornish Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sheffield Institute of Art by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Grapes by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mappin Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

3 St. Paul's Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Diamond/St. George's by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market #10 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Eldon House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market #5 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kelham/Wicker/Hyde Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Edward St. Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. James House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market #5 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sylvester St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Eldon House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bells Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sheffield Institute of Art by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market #10 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cornish Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Corner House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sylvester St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cornish Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Riverside by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hanover Flats by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sheffield Institute of Art by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market #10 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bells Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Park Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market #10 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sheffield Institute of Art by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Advanced Manufacturing Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Portobello Point by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market #8 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mappin Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Cool shots. Industrial stuff is my favourite though.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Well we have plenty of that


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Peace Gardens - Food Festival by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Leopold Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. James Row by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

East Parade by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Winter Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fountain Precinct by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Weston Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peace Gardens - Food Festival by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

East Parade by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jessop West by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Forum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Crookes Valley Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jessop & The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peace Gardens - Food Festival by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Weston Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bartolome House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peace Gardens - Food Festival by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Division St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Weston Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Children's Hospital by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Information Commons by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Paul's Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Division St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Weston Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wilkinson St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Ponderosa by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Surrey St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jessop Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Weston Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Firth Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peace Gardens - Food Festival by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UoS Student Union by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Weston Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peace Gardens - Food Festival by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fargate - Food Festival by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Durham Rd. Car Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peace Gardens - Food Festival by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jessop West by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Westfield Terrace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Weston Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Information Commons by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Weston Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peace Gardens - Food Festival by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fargate - Food Festival by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Leopold St - Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Ponderosa by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Weston Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Winter Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Weston Park & Arts Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Weston Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Information Commons by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Ponderosa by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peace Gardens - Food Festival by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jessop West by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Crookes Valley Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Firth Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fountain Precinct by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Ponderosa by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Aberdeen Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Weston Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peace Gardens - Food Festival by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Arundel Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Information Commons by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Crookes Valley Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Arundel St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Women of Steel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

My Father's Heart Office by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Seller's Wheel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Upper Allen St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

My Father's Heart Office by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Abbeydale Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Upper Allen St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Abbeydale Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gibraltar St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Rockingham House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Life Cafe by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Herd of Sheffield by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Herd of Sheffield by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pam Liversidge Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. George's Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Herd of Sheffield by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Herd of Sheffield by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Herd of Sheffield by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Rockingham House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Furnival St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Moor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sylvester St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Telephone House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Mary's Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

3 St. Paul's Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New Era Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pam Liversidge Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Upper Allen St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bar 27 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

3 St. Paul's Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Herd of Sheffield by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Huttons Buildings by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Mary's Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Herd of Sheffield by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Fire Station by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mappin Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

I like it. Amazing amount of very cool modern architecture.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

City Hall/Fountain Precinct by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market no.12 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Broad lane by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sheaf Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mappin Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

My Father's Heart Office by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market no.12 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

River Don - Kelham Island by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Telephone House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Upper Allen St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bramall Lane by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

River Don - Kelham Island by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Eyre Lane by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Mary's Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Depot Bakery by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Herd of Sheffield by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Rockingham St. QPark by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cornish Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market no.12 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Abbeydale Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mappin Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Herd of Sheffield by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Herd of Sheffield by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Moor Car Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market no.12 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Upper Allen St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Arley St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Abbeydale Picture House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Rocket 01 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Park Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market no.12 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

My Father's Heart Office by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Persistence Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Herd of Sheffield by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pam Liversidge Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cornish Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sylvester St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Burton Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Abbeydale Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Depot Bakery by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Beet St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market no.12 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Herd of Sheffield by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Abbeydale Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market no.12 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mappin Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Women of Steel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kelham Island - Bell St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market no.12 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Herd of Sheffield by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

3 St. Paul's Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Abbeydale Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market no.12 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Very nice city! Great various pictures kay:


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Thank You


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Superb.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Millennium Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gatecrasher Apartments by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mercure St.Paul's by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nichols Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Millennium Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Charles Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

33-35 Fargate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wellington St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Herd Of Sheffield - Fargate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

McKee on Fagan's by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bento by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bramall Lane by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mercure St.Paul's by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gatecrasher Apartments by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Orange St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sidney St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hoyle St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Herd Of Sheffield - Dev Green by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Denby St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nichols Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Herd Of Sheffield - Dev Green by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Stag Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Somme Barracks by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. George's Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Division St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Moor Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Leopold Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sharman Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

North Church St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutler's Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mappin Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Soundhouse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sidney St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Church St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jury's Inn by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. James St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brook Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gatecrasher Apartments by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pennine Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. James Row by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutler's Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Arundel Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gatecrasher Apartments by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Herd Of Sheffield - Peace Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

33-35 Fargate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Jessops Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Peddler Market #13 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peace Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. James House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kenyon St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Millennium Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market #13 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cineworld by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Thali Cafe by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Paul's View by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market #13 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cineworld by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Milton St Car Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Moor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market #14 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wadsley Bridge Sainsbury's by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Herd Of Sheffield - Moorhead by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market #13 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kenyon St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Corner House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Milton House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market #13 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cineworld by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market #14 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market #14 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wadsley Bridge Sainsbury's by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Atlantic1 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Glassworks by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market #14 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Milton St Car Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market #14 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cineworld by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wadsley Bridge Sainsbury's by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market #13 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kenyon St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market #14 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Milton St Car Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cineworld by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A great update from Sheffield.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks, Its not at all obvious that i frequent Peddler Market is it? haha :lol:


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

A Peddler Market update (Part 1) - A special series i did in October, trying to capture the spirit of the place


Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market 15 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice updates. Sheffield really is a very green city.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks! Yep, greenest city in the UK :cheers:


----------



## SERVUSBR (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice pics. Tks for sharing.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great pics, Sheffield looks nice, much better then the working class industrial city I would imagine.  I plan to make a tour to England (Birmingham, Liverpool, Manchester, Leeds, York) this springs and might happen I will visit Sheffield as well, as it seems to be on the train route.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Yes definitely come to Sheffield! Its very different to its historical reputation


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

A great collection of urban shots, Sheffield look very interesting to walk


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Green Lane Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kelham Island by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brassfounders by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Tenter Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Moor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Rivelin Valley Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

KRYNKL by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Law Courts by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Rivelin Valley Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Moor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Dixon Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brassfounders by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Light by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Green Lane Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

High Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Tenter Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sharrow Vale Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Light by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Dun Fields by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Crown House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brassfounders by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sharrow Vale Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Moor Car Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Law Courts by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New Connexion Chapel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gibraltar Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Green Lane by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Moor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cornish Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Crown House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sharrow Vale Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Light by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brassfounders by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Great pics, I like the architecture there, old and new. kay:


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

St. Paul's Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Rivelin Valley Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU Charles St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Velocity 1 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pennine Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Green Lane Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU Charles St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Moor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Rivelin Valley Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Arundel Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kelham Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bento Houses by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

1 Furnival Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brassfounders by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Millennium Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steel City House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Crown House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Paul's Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Light by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Tenter St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Broad Lane/Hawley St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Church St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Moor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU Charles St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Solly St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm luvin your frames and the architecture there...hella good!!


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Thank You very much


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Sheffield


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Bird House Cafe by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Meadowhall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Abode West Bar by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New Era Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Moor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Mary's Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Alsop Fields by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Matilda Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

IKEA by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Moorfoot by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pinstone Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Little Kelham by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Alsop Fields by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - AMRC by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Rivelin Valley Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lansdowne Flats by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cultural Industries Quarter by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Green Lane by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Matilda Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Centertainment - Cineworld by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Bird House Cafe by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

3 St. Paul's Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fargate Topshop by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brassfounders by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Millennium Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Meadowhall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

IKEA by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Waverley by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Alsop Fields by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Manpower Services Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New Connexion Chapel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mercedes-Benz by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Light Cinema by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. James House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

IKEA by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ball St. Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Meadow St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Velocity 1 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Birmingham and Sheffield, sometimes I can't tell the two apart.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Really? that's interesting, first time I've heard that one


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Fargate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Broad Lane by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Moor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fargate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Meadowhall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fargate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Townhead Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Centertainment by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Alsop Fields by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peace Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ball Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Crown House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ikea by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kelham Mills by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hannah Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Paul's Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Moor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ikea by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Henry Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pinstone Chambers by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Waverley by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ikea by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Moor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Bird House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice to see more piccies of Sheffield! I really enjoyed my visit there last year. A real eclectic mix of architecture!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

I especially liked that one of Ball Street in the snow!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great sets. Combined they are greater than the individual sum of their parts. Convey a strong atmosphere and particular Sheffield aesthetic.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Sheffield :cheers:


----------



## MusicMan1 (Aug 18, 2013)

I've never been able to decide whether I like Sheffield or not... It has some pockets of beautiful Victorian Architecture, but some pockets of hideous Brutalist Architecture. Parts of the centre do seem to have a good Public Realm though, and transport links are very good with the Trams. The contemporary architecture going up mostly seems to be of a decent quality too.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Shame you can't decide, It's my favorite place. I like brutalism so cant empathise with you there but theres not that much of it left. There has been a lot of modernism here because half of the city was flattened in the blitz and rebuilt in the 60s. We lost a lot.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

MusicMan1 said:


> I've never been able to decide whether I like Sheffield or not... It has some pockets of beautiful Victorian Architecture, but some pockets of hideous Brutalist Architecture. Parts of the centre do seem to have a good Public Realm though, and transport links are very good with the Trams. The contemporary architecture going up mostly seems to be of a decent quality too.


Most often the best way to know if you like a place or not is to visit. Looking at individual parts can never really replicate the total feeling of being in a place. I've only ever been to Sheffield just the once, quite a long time ago, and just briefly - but what I recalled liking most was the nearness and accessibility of wild, open space and greenery.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Pinstone St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Little Kelham by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Meadowhall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ecclesall Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

M&S Fargate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Thompsn Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Moorfoot by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ikea by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Moor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wards Brewery by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Sound House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Botanical Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Glossop Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

M&S Ecclesall Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Moor Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cultural Industries Quarter by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Advanced Manufacturing Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Botanical Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Manpower Services Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Porsche - Sheffield Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wards Brewery by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fargate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Arundel St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Glossop Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Centertainment by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clarkehouse Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

London Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Alsop Fields by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Northern Craft Fair by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Vita Student by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Weston Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Boston St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Moore St. Substation by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West Bar by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kelham Island by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sharrow Vale Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Arts Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Forum Arcade by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New Era Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Winter gardens - Bonnet Art by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Meadowhall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Percy St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Albert Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Diamond by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Persistence Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Site Gallery by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Winter Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sharrow Vale Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Howard St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Red Lion by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New Era Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Arundel St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Velocity 1 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Church - Temple of Fun by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bow Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Arts Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Botannical Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sharrow Vale Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Moore St. Substation by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Millennium Galleries by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cornish Steelworks by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Persistence Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

London Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Weston Park Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Henry St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Alsop Fields by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Meadowhall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fox Valley by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ponds Forge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Harley by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Weston Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

SHU - Charles St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

London Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Millennium Galleries by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Palatine Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Persistence Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Weston Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

WInter Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Mary's Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Site Gallery by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New Era Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Netherthorpe by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Granary by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Treehouse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Hubs by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. James House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Vincent's Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New Era Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Children's Hospital by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Park Hill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Vincent's Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Weston Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Neill Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Moor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ponds Forge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Cutlery Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Site Gallery by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kelham Arcade by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutlers Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fargate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutlery Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Silversmiths by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Vincent's Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

London Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutlers Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Electric Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Moor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutlers Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Arundel Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Weston Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hawley St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New Era Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Persistence Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutlers Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

London Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Globe Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pina by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clarence Lane by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Mary's Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fox House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Moor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Charter Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Cutlery Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutlers Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Vincent's Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Velocity Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fox Valley by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Garden St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ecclesall Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutlery Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Arts Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Meadowhall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Weston Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pennine Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New Era Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Francis Newton by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Alsop Fields by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Persistence Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutlers Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kelham Arcade by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Tudor Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Vincent's Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Thompson Rd. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Moor Car Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Brew House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Cutlery Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New Era Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Vincent's Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutlery Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Children's Hospital by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fox Valley by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ward's Brewery by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Paternoster Row by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Meadowhall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New Era Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sharrow Vale Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Arts Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Leopold St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grosvenor House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Botanical Gardent by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutlery Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Persistence Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Moore St. Substation by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Alfred Denny Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Manpower Services Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutlers Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

South Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Glossop Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Napier St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Meadowhall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Millennium Galleries by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bento by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutlers Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lansdowne Flats by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Alma St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

South Yorkshire Fire HQ by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peace Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

City Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutlery Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Vincent's Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Tenter St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Moor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutlers Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Velocity Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bow Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutlery Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Church - Temple of Fun by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Vincent's Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutlers Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New Era Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

South Lane by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

London Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Weston Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wards Brewery by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutlery Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Meadowhall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutlers Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Arts Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Alsop Fields by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Clarkehouse Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Howard St. Mural by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

NUM Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Ponds Forge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

River Don - Ball St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hawley St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kelham Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

An observation I have made from veiwing this thread is that Sheffield does street art very well, it's something that I believe a lot of other British cities can learn from barring London, Brighton and Bristol.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks, Yes we do have a lot of very talented street artists. Don't get me wrong we also have our own share of crap tagging and vandalism like every other city but we certainly showcase local talent pretty well


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Upper Don Walk by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutlery Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutlers Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Meadowhall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutlery Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sheffield Cheesemasters by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Digital Campus by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutlers Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutlers Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Winter Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Club Garden by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Vincent's Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Persistence Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grosvenor House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Site Gallery by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

South Yorkshire Fire & Rescue by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Owen Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Botanical Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Meadowhall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pennine Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Northern Craft Fair by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Birdhouse Cafe by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Penistone Road by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

City Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Arts Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Dropdead/Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutlery Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Light by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Tenter St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

River Don by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutlery Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Provincial House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peddler by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Vincent's Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mercure Hotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Velocity Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Arundel St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutlery Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Childrens Hospital by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Persistence Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles St by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutlers Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

The last couple of shots left from last years haul


Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Piña by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Meadowhall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutlery Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

SHU - Charles Street by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Winter Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Vincent's Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Vincent's Church by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Light by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wards Exchange by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutler's Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bento by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Glossop Road Studio by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UoS Husband Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P1810090 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Persistence Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Weston Park Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pennine Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New Era Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutler's Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Vincent's Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lansdowne Flats by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Brassfounders by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Kyle :cheers:


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Arts Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Edward St. Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Samuel Osbourne Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Netherthorpe Flats by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Edward St. Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Birdhouse by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Edward St. Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Netherthorpe Flats by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Upper Allen St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Edward St. Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Netherthorpe Flats by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Weston St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Church St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Butcher Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Eyre St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Blue Moon Cafe by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Moor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cutlers Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Butcher Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fargate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Church St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Arundel Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Furnival Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sheffield Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Butcher Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grosvenor House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Moor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Blue Moon Cafe by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Butcher Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Moor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. James' St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steel City House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Sheffield


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Nursery St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Riverside Exchange by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Silver St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Aizlewood's Mill by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West Bar by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nursery St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Tenter St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Upper Don Walk by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Emergency Services Museum by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nursery St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hampton by Hilton by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pennine Centre by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Millsands by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lady's Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Omnia by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nursery St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nursery St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Three Tuns by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Vulcan House Steel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Silver Street Head by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Vulcan House Iron by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Queen St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Upper Don Walk by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Lady's Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Upper Don Walk by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Riverside Exchange by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

iQuarter by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bridge St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Old Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Magistrate's Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Riverside Exchange by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Wicker by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nursery St. Park by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Exchange Brewery by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Lady's Bridge by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Magistrate's Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

City Wharf by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

iQuarter by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Riverside Exchange by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

1 North Bank by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Vulcan House Steel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Recently completed Grosvenor House and Charter Square landscaping



Grosvenor House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Furnival Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grosvenor House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Charter Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grosvenor House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Charter Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Charter Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Charter Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grosvenor House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grosvenor House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Charter Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grosvenor House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Charter Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grosvenor House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Charter Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grosvenor House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Charter Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Charter Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Charter Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

P2050479 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Grosvenor House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Charter Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Peace Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Vincent&#x27;s by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Vincent&#x27;s by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Little Kelham by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Elements by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Green Lane Works by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Vincent&#x27;s by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Vincent&#x27;s Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Saw Grinders Union by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Vincent&#x27;s Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Elements by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Vincent&#x27;s by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hollis Croft by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Vincent&#x27;s Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cricketer&#x27;s Arms by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hollis Croft by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

New Era Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Elements by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hollis Croft by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Tudor Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Orchard Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Tudor Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fargate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pond St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Orchard Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St Marie&#x27;s Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Victoria Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fitzalan Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St Marie&#x27;s Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Orchard Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Norfolk Row by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Orchard Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St Marie&#x27;s Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Crucible by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fitzalan Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St Marie&#x27;s Cathedral by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fargate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Orchard Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Sheffield


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Fitzalan Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fitzalan Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fitzalan Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fitzalan Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fitzalan Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Fitzalan Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Norfolk St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Upper Chapel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Head of Steam by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Ruskin Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Cambridge St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Moor by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

The Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Tenter St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Paul&#x27;s Parade by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

3 St. Paul&#x27;s Place by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Charles St. Qpark by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Arundel Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Charles St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more, Kyle


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A nice collection.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

UOS - Mappin Heartspace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Paul&#x27;s Parade by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bailey Fields by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bailey Fields by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Norfolk St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Holly St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - Mappin Heartspace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Portobello St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bailey Fields by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Holly St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Prudential Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Prudential Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - Mappin Heartspace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bailey Fields by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

West St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Holly St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Bailey Fields by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Paul&#x27;s Parade by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - Mappin Heartspace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Sheffield feels quite reminiscent of Bristol, in certain respects.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

openlyJane said:


> Sheffield feels quite reminiscent of Bristol, in certain respects.


Yes, I've visited Bristol many times and I think they do both have similarities


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Sheffield


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Broad Lane by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - Mappin Heartspace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Knight House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Riverside by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kelham Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nurtur House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mappin Building by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. George&#x27;s Cl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. George&#x27;s Terrace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sheffield by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nurtur House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Knight House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kelham Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

UOS - Mappin Heartspace by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Knight House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Riverside by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Nurtur House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Knight House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Kelham Gate by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Wicker Riverside by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Winter Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Paul&#x27;s Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Riverside from Great Central by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pinstone Chambers by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Novotel by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Charter Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sheffield from Great Central by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Charles St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Millennium Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sheffield from Great Central by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Charter Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Winter Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Charter Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Netherthorpe from Great Central by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Peace Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sheffield from Great Central by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Town Hall by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

St. Paul&#x27;s Tower by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Charter Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Telephone House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Winter Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sheffield from Great Central by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Surrey Pl. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Charter Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Charter Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Sheffield from Great Central by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Neepsend from Great Central by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Central Library by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Millennium Square by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Steel City House by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Broad Lane. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peace Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

World Foods Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gibraltar St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pennine Five by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

World Foods Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pennine Five by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Peace Gardens by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gibraltar St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Mayfair Court by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Townhead St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

World Foods Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Velocity Village by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Pennine Five by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Tenter St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

World Foods Market by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Gibraltar St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Steelworks by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Hawley St. by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Sheffield


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Little Kelham

Little Kelham by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Little Kelham by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Little Kelham by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Little Kelham by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Little Kelham by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Little Kelham by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Little Kelham by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Little Kelham by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Sheffield


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Illuminate the gardens 2021

Illuminate The Gardens 2021 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Illuminate The Gardens 2021 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Illuminate The Gardens 2021 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Illuminate The Gardens 2021 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Illuminate The Gardens 2021 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Illuminate The Gardens 2021 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Illuminate The Gardens 2021 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Illuminate The Gardens 2021 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Illuminate The Gardens 2021 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Illuminate The Gardens 2021 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Illuminate The Gardens 2021 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Illuminate The Gardens 2021 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Illuminate The Gardens 2021 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Illuminate The Gardens 2021 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Illuminate The Gardens 2021 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Illuminate The Gardens 2021 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Illuminate The Gardens 2021 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Illuminate The Gardens 2021 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Illuminate The Gardens 2021 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Illuminate The Gardens 2021 by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates, Kyle


----------

